# No time wasted in March for trout



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Got my first steelies on the Rocky Tuesday evening and this morning at dawn. I took my daughters boyfriend, she slept in, but he got his first steelhead hookset to net.
I hooked half a dozen and landed 2. 
from Tuesday night after dark 1 for two. 









Then my first today and my daughers boyfriend with his.

















Fish were running up from below until about 10am. They liked many nymphs, egg sucking olive stone, black stone, tan caddis, prince nymph in the fish photo in his mouth. When it got slow, we added an egg above, but only one take on the eggs. A couple break offs, so the fish have a couple flies also. I lost a good 30 incher before I had to leave. She got into the log on the side. We were mono nymphing for them bouncing along the bottom of a tailout.

Tight lines,
Rickerd


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I was on the V Tuesday afternoon, not a single bite. Saw one fish caught on a spawn sack and a lot of disappointed anglers. But it was a beautiful day to be out. Glad to see u guys caught some.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I really like the numbers of fish I'm seeing on the Rocky. And they are spread out well within the river now too. I've caught fish low, high, and mostly in the middle. Best numbers of trout and varying lengths I've seen in about 5 years. A good number of jacks too as Tommy found out. Now the trout are not in every hole and spot, with low clear water, I'm telling my friends to spot them before you fish, or you will spend too much time in the empty water.
Rickerd


----------

